# Hair loss



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

Background:
Quil is a 2 1/2 year unspayed (at the time of the problem) bitch. We have only had her since February 2012 but comes from a great line. Very timid and frightened she escaped during a visit to a new town (see "help find quil" on facebook for my daughter's how to organize a search for a lost dog). She was on her own in variety of rural environments. Caught after 17 days she was taken to the vet and given a clean bill of health and had her upcoming January shots.

At the end of December we noticed a small lump and missing hair on her lip below the nostril. The area of hair loss grew and we had an saw the vet on an emergency basis on Jan5. Scrapings for mites and cultures for ringworm were taken with negative results. She was in on Jan 10 for spaying and they had no suggestions as to the hair loss. We have another appointment in two days. Any suggestions?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't have any ideas for you but that doesn't look like mange. It almost looks like some type of infection.

Hopefully someone else can chime in on any ideas. Good Luck.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Google Pyoderma in Dogs - check out some of the photos and the symptoms... I think you might be getting close with that possibility....

Ziva had it when she was a little puppy.... 

Good Luck


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Vet checked? Looks like bacterial infection to me.


----------



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

Vet saw her immediately we got her back. When she developed this lip/flue thing about 12 days later we went in and he took a scraping and a culture for ringworm. She had 10days worth of Amoxi-Clav which she completed. 

No improvement and she has another appointment for tomorrow.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## VictoriaW (Mar 16, 2011)

Vicwineguy, any chance Quil could be referred to a vet hospital at a university? 

Given everything that she must have gone through during her days on the run, the vets might want to consider unusual causes...


----------



## Carolina Blue (Sep 20, 2012)

Canine acne maybe with infection? Had a cat with similar. Thoughly wash bowls and I washed his face in mild pet soap, rinse in warm water. Cleared up but he was not this inflamed.


----------



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

Back from the vet. They have ruled out mange and ringworm. There was no pus or oozing from the area, which rules out a number of possibilities. The vet said that the fact that the area has not gotten larger rules out a number of things, although I wondered if the 10 days of antibiotics had stopped it from getting larger (spreading?) but was not enough to cure it.

In his examination there might be a small lump in the area (although not centroid). So he did 3 needle aspirations. Given the area and how painful they are in that area, he expected to do one, but she was so good he did 3 to get good samples. He didn't know if her cooperation was due to her new Thundershirt or just to the nature of the v.

They are being sent to a surgical pathologist for a report, hopefully in the next week. In the meantime she on a more aggressive antibiotic (Baytryl) and Prednisone.


----------



## vmw331 (Oct 23, 2012)

Hi, curious- how did this turn out for your V? Mine had a similar spot on the top of his head that we're in the process of treating.


----------

